# Estação Meteorológica Urbana do Cacém - RUEMA [IM] (28/08/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (28 Ago 2009 às 22:27)

Hoje aproveitei para passar pelo Cacém e dar uma vista de olhos na RUEMA do IM, cujas coordenadas me foram transmitidas pelo Vince, estando instalada dentro da escola secundária Ferreira Dias, no centro do parque de estacionamento, por sinal bem asfaltado para acentuar o efeito do urbanismo nas condições de medição desta estação.

A estação é bastante simples e, como é óbvio, não é udométrica nem climatológica, serve apenas para monitorizar os efeitos do urbanismo no clima e nas condições de vida da população, de modo que é apenas constituída por um termo-higrómetro protegido por um radiation shield a 1,50m do solo, um piranómetro e um pluviómetro, que irá certamente recolher precipitação de forma deficiente devido à excessiva proximidade com as árvores, de grandes dimensões.



Vista geral













Vista pormenorizada


----------



## *Dave* (29 Ago 2009 às 00:04)

Eu não sei nada, mas parece-me que o sitio é um bocado deficiente...

Quando se faz uma coisa, ou é para se fazer bem ou então mais vale estar quieto.

Num perímetro de X metros, não deveria haver árvores nem nada que pudesse influenciar de forma negativa as medições...

Na 7ª foto, vê-se muita sombra. Não vai influenciar também as medições do piranómetro?



STAY


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2009 às 00:13)

*Dave* disse:


> Na 7ª foto, vê-se muita sombra. Não vai influenciar também as medições do piranómetro?



Certamente. 

Essa foi uma das coisas em que reparei desde logo, tal como o perímetro à volta do pluviómetro, claramente insuficiente, com grandes árvores a cortar o ângulo de captura da precipitação.

Quando ao alcatrão e proximidade com paredes é absolutamente normal, apesar de não ser uma instalação padronizada, pois o objectivo é mesmo observar os efeitos do urbanismo numa supostamente correcta instalação de uma estação e na vida no interior de tecidos densamente urbanizados, com toda a influência que isso terá na temperatura do ar e humidade relativa, principalmente.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 00:25)

Minha rica escola... Já foi _caçada_ pelo Fiscal de Estações!

Confesso que só há uns dias é que soube que esta era a RUEMA do IM. A localização não é de facto a melhor.

Mas óptima reportagem, *Daniel*!

Ao longo dos próximos tempos também contribuirei com fotos para este tópico, uma vez que passarei ao lado dela várias vezes por dia!


----------

